# Speech Recognition Libraries in Eclipse einbinden



## deathlock (7. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu in Java und würde gerne wissen, wie Java Libraries heissen, bzw. wie man Sie einbinden kann. Ich verwende Eclipse und hab Speech Recognition Libraries, die ich gerne in Java einbinden würde.

Kann mir mal jemand aushelfen?

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## EagleEye (7. Sep 2005)

Libs werde normaler weise im Jar Format gebracht können aber auch einfache Class Dateien sein einbinden kannst du sie in dem du sagst Projket -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libs -> Add External Jar


----------



## deathlock (7. Sep 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Weisst du auch ob, ich .dll Libraries einbinden kann ohne fremden Code zu verwenden?


----------



## EagleEye (7. Sep 2005)

so wie ich das mit bekommen hab mußt du die mit System.loadLibrary oder so ähnlich laden hab ich aber noch nie gemacht


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2005)

nein: reine "fremde" DLLs kannst du vergessen

es MUSS ein Adapter mit JNI erstellt werden, sonst geht das nicht


----------



## deathlock (7. Sep 2005)

OK, verstehe. D.h. ich kann nur .jar LIbraries einbinden, wenn ich nur reinen Java-Code haben will.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank an euch zwei.

LG.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Sep 2005)

deathlock hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, verstehe. D.h. ich kann nur .jar LIbraries einbinden, wenn ich nur reinen Java-Code haben will.



Du kannst auch DLLs benutzen. Dann müsstest du aber eine Wrapper-Lib (vermutlich als JAR ausgeliefert) haben, die dir für dein Java-Programm eine Schnittstelle bietet und den Zugriff auf die DLL handhabt. Wenn du nur die DLL hast, weil es halt ne rein native Windows-Lib ist, hast du gelitten und müsstest dir sowas selbst stricken.


----------

